# May Meeting - Luis Navarro (Poll Closed)



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Luis Navarro will be presenting at our DFWAPC meeting in May. Luis is an experienced aquascaper. In 2002 he won best of show and 1st place in the AGA Aquascaper contest. In 2010, he won the AGA Iron Aquascaper contest. He is internationally known. He was the founder of NASH - the plant club that was in the Houston Area. You can see some of his work at http://mynatureaquariums.com Luis will be scaping a tank and talking about aquascaping principles. He is very knowledgeable in all aspects of planted tanks. This meeting is one you WILL NOT WANT TO MISS!!

It will be difficult for him to arrive and leave on Sunday BUT he can do it. What I need to know is could you come if the meeting was Saturday evening from 6pm to 10pm? OR if we need to keep the meeting time on Sunday from 1-3pm?

Please vote in the poll!!

*MAY MEETING POLL RESULTS:

WHO: Luis Navarro
WHAT: Aquascaping and it's principles
WHEN: Saturday evening, May 19, 6pm to 9pm
WHERE: Bill & Drinda's house

This is one meeting you WILL NOT WANT TO MISS!!! *


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I'm confused, drinda you say June. But isn't that when the river trip is did you mean May, or July.. 

if on a saturday... 6-10pm works on me and we could on pitch in on pizza.
sunday 1-3 also works for me.


----------



## Basic (Feb 11, 2012)

I could do either day and time


----------



## fishyspots (Oct 7, 2011)

I can also do either but would prefer the Sunday time just for commuting purposes.


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

It would depend on which month, June, April, May, etc. and where the meeting will be.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

It is the May meeting.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

still either for me, when is the April meeting ?


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

I prefer the Sunday meetings and, when and where is the April meeting. I send e-mails to the site for the answer but it is still showing the March meeting.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

stmarshall said:


> I prefer the Sunday meetings and, when and where is the April meeting. I send e-mails to the site for the answer but it is still showing the March meeting.


it showing me.

sunday april 22, 2012 1-3 pm

rift 2 reef aquatics
5801 long prairie road ste 740
flower mound 75028

rifttoreefaquatics.com

topic substrate, and michael will be talking about his "el natural" tanks.

bring. name tag/membership card. snakes and/or drinks , and plants to trade(members only).


----------



## DaTrueDave (Dec 28, 2003)

fishyjoe24 said:


> bring. name tag/membership card. snakes and/or drinks , and plants to trade(members only).


Two questions:

1. Do the name tags/membership cards get mailed out, or are they distributed at meetings? I haven't been able to make it to a meeting yet this year.

B. If we don't have a snake, may we bring a lizard? Are poisonous species prohibited?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

DaTrueDave said:


> Two questions:
> 
> 1. Do the name tags/membership cards get mailed out, or are they distributed at meetings? I haven't been able to make it to a meeting yet this year.
> 
> B. If we don't have a snake, may we bring a lizard? Are poisonous species prohibited?


they get distributed at meeting, that is how I got mine or you can have mike send you one..
oops and I meant to type snacks.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

The meeting will be at my house in Joshua, TX. If everyone has weighed in then we seem to have most people wanting Saturday night. I guess that means everyone is OK with night driving. 

Weigh in now OR forever hold your peace.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

MAY MEETING

WHO: Luis Navarro
WHAT: Aquascaping and it's principles
WHEN: Saturday evening, May 19, 6pm to 9pm
WHERE: Bill & Drinda's house

This is one meeting you WILL NOT WANT TO MISS!!!


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

ooooh. Wish I was (much) closer.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

is it okay to video record it with a cam recorder, then we could put it on here for everyone to see..


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

fishyjoe24 said:


> is it okay to video record it with a cam recorder, then we could put it on here for everyone to see..


Not sure Luis wants to be that worldly public....


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Tex Gal said:


> Not sure Luis wants to be that worldly public....


:attention he is world famous though. just thought it would be nice for any one who isn't able to make it...arty: okay guess photos will work.. just no one ask him for an autograph...


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

googling. Is this his website, mynatureaquariums.com I was trying to find some of his work.


----------



## NursePlaty (Mar 24, 2010)

looking forward to this


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Working that weekend. 😒


----------



## BenChod (Sep 21, 2011)

noooooooooooooooooo, I really wanted to attend since i missed last two meeting. I have a party to attend that evening.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

is any one going to the meeting that's in the frisco/plano/richardson/allen/mc kinney are and could stop in plano... transmission went out ones again...

it didn't go back, it went out.. melted gear or a sync-roniser.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

DINNER AT 5PM - IF you come around 5pm we will be serving dinner. We are serving falafels. Bill makes the BEST falafels you'll probably ever have! 

This will be a GREAT meeting! DON'T MISS IT!!!


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

Depending on how many people show, the menu is:

falafel
baba ganoush
fatoosh salad
hummus
gyros
grilled chicken
baklava

All I need people to bring is drinks.

Could you all let us know if you are coming so we can count?


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm in.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I'll be there, but probably a little late for dinner.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

me, either in the charger or the truck... I can stop off at wally world since the new one is right by the house... 

please list what you would like.

diet or regular... sprite,pepsi,cola,dr. pepper, or root beer?


----------



## RandallW201 (Jul 31, 2011)

I'll be coming, although not for dinner


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

I will be there, after dinner


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

Joey, just mix it up. Thanks.

Folks, we have a 5 gal bucket of black diamond that needs a home.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

okay i'll mix it up, and jason i got that metal stand, just pay me what you have and the rest later or when you can...

also no one make fun of my nose it's got a cut in it.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I'll be there but not for dinner.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

That was an excellent meeting. Thank you Bill & Drinda for hosting.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

digital_gods said:


> That was an excellent meeting. Thank you Bill & Drinda for hosting.


x2 thanks Bill and drinda. also thanks to luis for taking the time out of his busy work sch. to come up and do a aquascape for the club.


----------



## snowball2020 (May 26, 2004)

awe dang it!! I can't believe I miss this...  

after 2 yrs off the scene I'm ready to jump back in! Just graduated last week w/ my Master in Math! 

Will be needing tons of plants to jump start back 

I miss you all! 

-Duc


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

snowball2020 said:


> awe dang it!! I can't believe I miss this...
> 
> after 2 yrs off the scene I'm ready to jump back in! Just graduated last week w/ my Master in Math!
> 
> ...


duc, are you back at the house in mckinney or still in irving? I've got plants from the meeting that I'm not going to use them. it's a bag or two, they would get you started depending on size of tank. I was going to take them in for store credit, but I still have them, if you still have my number text me.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Glad to do it. This was a great meeting. I love to watch talented people at work!


----------



## snowball2020 (May 26, 2004)

fishyjoe24 said:


> duc, are you back at the house in mckinney or still in irving? I've got plants from the meeting that I'm not going to use them. it's a bag or two, they would get you started depending on size of tank. I was going to take them in for store credit, but I still have them, if you still have my number text me.


don't have a tank yet. lol. I'm researching for the right size tank and substrate right now. I'm pretty much starting from scratch...

anyone got a rimless 50+gallon for sale?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

snowball2020 said:


> don't have a tank yet. lol. I'm researching for the right size tank and substrate right now. I'm pretty much starting from scratch...
> 
> anyone got a rimless 50+gallon for sale?


I know of some one with a rimless show 60g and stand for sale that lives here in plano.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Congratulations on finishing up school Duc. Welcome back.


----------

